# Five new Masonic Wallpapers



## tmcguire (Dec 31, 2011)

I call this my 'Patriot Pack'

While these are all the same theme they are each different. I felt inspired by the new year and, with the presidential debates ramping up, wanted to boost some patriotism.

I have more Masonic country flag based images coming - sit tight.

The links to the full resolution wallpapers are at the bottom of the post.

Grab the one that suits you the best.

Enjoy.

-Tom












http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/ww2-bomber-flag-freemason-wallpaper/
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/usa-battlefield-freemason-wallpaper/
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/usa-flag-old-time-freemason-wallpaper/
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/usa-flag-freemason-wallpaper/
http://www.pinwire.com/art-design/united-states-mason-flag-wallpaper/


----------



## Steve Cumbie (Dec 31, 2011)

Very Nice Brother Tom


----------



## cog41 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very well done.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## koricua74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome wallpapers! I'm a big fan of your work!


----------

